# I found my train set from nearly 60 years ago - need help wiring it



## Kevin T (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi I need help please
I've no idea how to put pictures here but I have pics of a train set I had in the 50s. I think it's a Lionel, and worked on a figure of 8 track. It had a stop light which stopped a train till the other (two train set) passed and then let the first move on. I've pictures of all the pieces but the 5 wires on the stop lights are all off. If anyone would like to help an absolute beginner figure how to wire this I'd be eternally grateful. I've serviced the train and track and they run fine one at a time. I've even got a few seconds of me in a home movie watching it work. Just got a new grandson and would like to get it running for him.
Help please


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

O scale forum, third thread on information, has a link for the basic operation manual. 11 lines down.

Welcome to MTF. Plenty of info here!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here it is: Basic O/027 manual.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dust off those cobwebs, clean the rails, lube the loco, and let that baby rip!

Glad to hear you're resurrecting the old dinosaur!

Let us know what loco / set / etc you think you have, and if we can help in more detail.

TJ


----------

